# Andy's Road to Triumph



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry about the new journal but its a new routine, so I figured I would start out fresh with a new journal.

heres the routine

Torso:
Bench Press x 3 
DB Bent-Over Row x 3
Behind Neck Press x 3
Barbell Shrug x 3
Twisting Crunch x 1 ( to failure )

Legs :
Squat x 3 
Hamstring Curls x 3
Barbell Calf Raise x 3
Close Grip Bench Press x 3
Hammer Curls x 3

I also have 2 friends who are going to be working out with me, we'll see how the routine goes.. 

any comments/criticisms/questions are welcome

....I'll be back..  

- Andy


----------



## GFR (Dec 13, 2005)

Behind Neck Press or any behind the neck exercise are *very damaging to the shoulder joint* and!!!! do not build the muscle any better or differant than doing it in front of the neck.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 13, 2005)

oh alright thanks man


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 13, 2005)

today wasnt as productive as i'd liked but im still trying to get used to my new routine

Torso:
Bench Press  60lbs @ 12, 80 lbs @ 12, 80 lbs @ 10
DB Bent-Over Row 30 lbs @ 12 ( each arm ), 30 lbs @ 12 ( 12 each arm )
Shoulder DB Press 30 lbs @ 5, gave up on these, gotta find a new workout, the lightest dumbell I have for now is 30lbs, cant shoulder press those yet..any suggestions are welcome
Barbell Shrug  80 lbs @ 12, 80 lbs @ 12
Twisting Crunch, declined didnt count did about 2.5 minutes worth of constant tension, I kept crunching till I could barely breath anymore so I think that was the most productive part of the workout 

Overall W/O rating -  haha 

see you guys later


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

I like the routine, very similiar to one I am currently experimenting with!!! Keep at it Brother Massaro!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Behind Neck Press or any behind the neck exercise are *very damaging to the shoulder joint* and!!!! do not build the muscle any better or differant than doing it in front of the neck.


 Excellent point!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like the routine, very similiar to one I am currently experimenting with!!! Keep at it Brother Massaro!!!




haha nice man

thanks for the motivation

see ya round


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 14, 2005)

today's workout :

Squat 50 lbs @ 12, 70 lbs @ 12, 70 lbs @ 12 still a little trouble with proper form, I'll take a video next workout and have you guys voice off on the form..
Hamstring Curls 40 lbs @ 12, 50 lbs @ 10, 50 lbs @ 10.. never seize to challenge me, especially because I've slowed my reps down alot
Barbell Calf Raise 70 lbs @ 12, 70 lbs @ 12, 70 lbs @ 12.. gonna start off with something like 90 next leg day
Close Grip Bench Press 50 lbs @ 12, 50 lbs @ 12, 50 lbs @ 12, was def. feeling the triceps on the last set, i just managed to squeeze out the last two reps with a little huffing and puffing
Hammer Curls 30 lbs @ 12 ( 6 each arm ), 30 lbs @ 12 ( 6 each arm ), 30 lbs @ 12 ( 6 each arm ) .. the curls werent so effective, after every set of the curls I felt as if the left bicep was getting more of a workout than the right one but I think its just because I'm right handed..I dunno, well have to see if this happens again next time.. 

PWO : GNC mega whey vanilla mixed with 12 oz milk

they get grosser everytime i make them haha

but overall the workout was productive, felt great 

lately I've been slowing down my reps ALOT so hopefully that will help out my form

anyways I'll keep you guys posted on my progression


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

w/o looks good Brother Massaro, keep it up, you'll reach your goals in no time!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks my man, you too


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> thanks my man, you too


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 15, 2005)

changed around the routine a little..

today's workout : 

Warm up - 10 - 15 minute jog around the neighborhood, damn it gets colder every time I go outside ! 

Bench Press 60lbs @ 12, 60 lbs @ 12, 60 lbs @ 12
DB Bent-Over Row 30 lbs @ 12 ( each arm ), 30 lbs @ 12 ( 12 each arm )
Upright Row - 50 lbs @ 12, 50 lbs @ 12, 50 lbs @ 10  ( i did the last two reps but they were with a little momentum on account of the phone ringing and my concentration broken haha )
Incline DB Press 30lb dumbells @ 12, 30lb dumbells @ 12, 30lb dumbells @ 12
Twisting Crunch, declined, 4 minutes of non-stop tension on the abs  , thank god for headphones..im still shaking from the abs part haha

I think I'm going to cut back and leave a day of rest in between workouts,I thought I could handle it but this workout was extremely tiring..I drank like a gallon of water during the workout, I drank at least 4 oz. of water at every RI lol

I like having my Sundays for rest because I usually play football with a bunch of guys around the neighborhood and that drains me .. so what I will do is I'll do legs tommorow then take Saturday and Sunday off then start with torso on Monday, do legs Tuesday, rest Wednesday, do torso Thursday then do legs Friday and follow that schedule..

but now I have to go cram for midterms.. so wish me luck! 

haha see you guys later


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 15, 2005)

oh yeah btw 

PWO :

GNC Mega Whey blended with milk and ice cream 

quaker instant oatmeal 1 packet..cinnamon spice i know not so nutritious but it has carbs so yeah


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 21, 2005)

sorry guys, havent updated in a while.. its ok though most ppl dont really read this anyway..

anyways 

Warm up - stretch, quick 4 minute jog around the neighborhood

Bench Press
12@60lbs
12@80lbs
9@80lbs
DB Bent Over Row(48 reps altogether)
12@30lbs
12@30lbs
Upright Row
12@50lbs
10@50lbs
8@50lbs
Incline DB Press
12@30lbs
12@30lbs
12@30lbs

no crunches today, made the mistake of eating a little too much pre workout  

PWO - GNC Mega Whey, Gatorade Mix

workout was very draining.. alot of energy, my workout partner were feeding off of each other.. i lost my voice because we were screaming so loud at each other, pushing each other lol it was good


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 21, 2005)

Legs  

So I burnt a new cd for my workout...Eye of the Tiger is the first track  followed out by some fort minor and other rap..

Warm Up : Streching, Jog around the neighborhood for a good 10 - 15 minutes.. ( gotta love that damn eye of the tiger )

Squats
12@70lbs
12@90lbs  
12@90lbs 
- gonna start off with 90lbs next leg day  
Calf Raise
12@90lbs
12@90lbs
Deadlift
12@90lbs
12@90lbs
- finally starting to get the form, I think so at least..I've been switching around from variation to variation but finally found one I like and feels right
Hamstring Curls
12@40lbs
12@50lbs ( alot of trouble for some reason  )
12@50lbs
Close Grip Bench Press
12@50lbs
12@50lbs
12@70lbs  
- gonna go for 1 set of 50 lbs, then shoot for 2 sets of 70 lbs next time
Hammer Curls
12@30lbs
12@30lbs
12@30lbs

exhasted afterwards

PWO - GNC Mega Whey mixed with Gatorade galcier freeze  
gross, gagged a few times while chugging it.. never listening to my dad again haha

good workout  

ill be back tommorow with an update


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 25, 2005)

workout pretty much sucked.. my partner was in a rush to workout so I couldn't comfortably warm up

Squat
70 lbs@12
70 lbs@12
90lbs@12

Calf Raise 
90lbs@12
90lbs@12

Deadlift
70lbs@12
90lbs@12

Hamstring Curls
40lbs@12
50lbs@12
50lbs@12

Close Grip Bench Press
70lbs@12
70lbs@12
70lbs@12

Hammer Curls
30lbs@12
30lbs@12
30lbs@12

pwo shake creamsicle style  
8oz orange juice
4oz water
protein mega whey gnc vanilla

not bad, a little less orange juice and a little more water would make it a good mix


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 25, 2005)

Time to Switch it up a bit, trying to construct a new routine to better suit my schedule.. i workout 4 days a week so instead of a 2 day split im going for a 4 so i have more time to isolate muscles and such

Chest - 
Bench Press
DB Bench Press
Decline DB Flys

Back - 
Barbell Bent Row
DB Lying Row
DB Bent Row
Barbell Lying Rear Delt Row

Legs - 
Back Squats
Leg Extensions
Deadlift
Hamstring Curls
Calf Raises

Delts, Arms, Abs - 
Close Grip Bench Press
Incline DB Curls
DB Arnold Press
Upright Row
Crunches
Reverse Crunch


thats my routine so far.. comments/criticisms always welcome

thanks

andy_massaro


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

today was chest

bench press 
60lbs@12
80lbs@12
100lbs@6 

very excited about the triple digit bench finally 

db bench press 
30lbs@12
30lbs@12
30lbs@12

didnt do fly's wasnt feeling it...im changing my db flys to regular flys because i have the fly extension for my bench.

tommorow is back

2 kids are coming to workout with me so well see how that goes..

goodnight everyone time for bed


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

looks good in here.

How long have you been working out?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Lookin like a champ in here Brother Massaro, keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Good to see someone your age taking themselves seriously.  Keep it up!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

p-funk - thanks i just started seriously working out about 3 weeks ago  

arch - always a pleasure to see your motivation 

pylon - thanks


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

back day sucked

gotta reconstruct the exercises..

Barbell Bent Row
40lbs@12
60lbs@10
40lbs@12

first two sets were very poor form..last set was decent



DB Bent Row

30lbs@12 ( each arm )
30lbs@12 ( each arm )

any suggestions for more back exercises are welcome

i cant do DB Lying Row or Barbell Lying Rear Delt Row because my bench isnt suitable for that stuff haha

alright pce


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Without knowing your equipment, it sounds like you are working at home, limited set, right?  How about rear laterals?  (Like a BO DB row, but arms stay more or less straight and go out to the sides.)  They will hit you lats pretty good.

What else do you have access to?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

I actually have a lat pulldown extension, although it can only fit around 40-50lbs on it, its not much of a workout because the extension sucks so i cant really use that 

i have dumbells, a bench and thats about it haha


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, try the rear lats.  If your bench inclines, you can do a reverse incline flye, face down on the bench, DBs held down, lift arms straight out.  Actually, you can do that even if your bench doesn't incline.  If it does, you can do them as inclines and flat.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Good suggestions Brother Pylon, hey Brother Massaro, remember FORM is way more important that weight!!! Hang in there my Friend, you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 28, 2005)

alright thanks man


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 30, 2005)

Legs 

warmup - streching

Squat

100lbs@8
100lbs@8
100lbs@8

Calf Raise 

100lbs@8
100lbs@8

Deadlift

90lbs@8
90lbs@8
100lbs@8

Hamstring Curls
50lbs@8
60lbs@8
60lbs@8

couldnt do leg extensions due to equipment problem

not a bad workout


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 30, 2005)

Delts,Arms,Abs

Upright Row ( fuckin hate em )
40lbs@8
50lbs@8
50lbs@8

DB Arnold Press 
15lbs@12
15lbs@12
15lbs@12

CG Bench Press 
80lbs@8
80lbs@8 ( first two with bad form i tried to correct )
60lbs@12

i came to the conclusion that 80lbs was too much for me so im gonna go with 70lbs next week

EZcurl barbell curl 
40lbs@12
40lbs@10
( took a break cause i had to help my mom with laundry hahaha )
40lbs@12

Crunches - to failure, well at least till the end of eye of the tiger so about 4 minutes of crunches

Reverse Crunches ( absolutely hate them ) around 3 minutes 

pwo - whey protein with 12 oz milk, gatorade powder with 10oz water


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent last 2 w/o's Brother massaro!!! I agree on the 70 Pounds next time, never make your form suffer for weight, it'll catch up to you with an ugly injury my Friend!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 30, 2005)

haha yeah man i hear ya...

thanks again for the motivation my man, ill try and keep up with your journal from now on but im not making any promises 

haha


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Andy.  Be safe!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah man you guys too!

dont get too drunk


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 31, 2005)

Resolutions:

start eating alot more disciplined - i tend to let myself slip very easily when tempted by certain junk foods..must work on that

start a strict diet program in which i log all of my meals - it will be hard at first but ill adjust to it, and hopefully my body will take a major impact 

work on my form, drop the weights a little bit, work on my ego when it comes to certain workouts  

anyways, anyone reading this, have a safe and happy new year


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 3, 2006)

Sup Andy.

Workouts looking good...I see we have similar stats..but very different bodies lol  

Ic your from CT.  Where abouts?  I use to live in Westport..if you know where that's at...also good to see a fellow Italian on here.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 3, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Sup Andy.
> 
> Workouts looking good...I see we have similar stats..but very different bodies lol
> 
> Ic your from CT.  Where abouts?  I use to live in Westport..if you know where that's at...also good to see a fellow Italian on here.




hahaha yeah i know where that is, my friend nick goes out there all the time cause he has friends and family there but im from hamden which is in the new haven area..

but yeah italian pride man haha


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Good lookin resolutions my Friend, keep at it, you'll be fine!!!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 15, 2006)

havent updated in a while

the whole last week was horrible, workout intensity was little to none..the only productive part of my workouts was
arms/shoulders/abs

started out by eating a bannana and having orange juice w00t
then i warmed up with a 10 minute jog around the neighborhood

Upright Row
40lbs - 12
40lbs - 12
40lbs - 12

DB Arnold press 
15 lbs - 12
15 lbs - 12
15 lbs - 12

CG Bench Press
60lbs - 12
60lbs - 12
60lbs - 12

Hammer Curls 
30lbs - 14
30lbs - 12
30lbs - 12

crunches and reverse crunches to failure, heavily tightening abs at the top of the crunch

fucking awesome workout, felt a great pump throughout my shoulders and arms, after workout i looked in the mirror and my muscles were inflated like no other

really motivated me 

haha 

thanks for reading guys, ill be posting more religiously


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks Good Bro. I wish you luck with all your lifting goals.


----------

